

Symantec reveals biggest Android malware threat - ttt_
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2142287/symantec-reveals-biggest-android-malware-threat

======
dsr_
The biggest threat to Android security is the inability of normal users to
control their firewall.

What? Android has a firewall?

No, of course not. But Linux has a firewall, and it's installed by default on
every Android phone. If you don't have root privilege, it's useless to you --
everything is open. But if you do have root, the DroidWall app is a simple way
to manipulate it.

You see, every Android app has its own UNIX userid. That's how cross-app
permissions are enforced. And iptables can associate packets with the userids
of the processes sending or receiving them. So DroidWall offers you a simple
list of all of your apps, with checkboxes for allowing packets through via
cellradio or WiFi (or both or neither).

Frankly, Android ought to ship with something like this.

(Not the author, just a happy user.)

